# Color Sheep High Scores



## Edward Nygma (Oct 21, 2013)

My buddy and I recently became addicted to the mobile game color sheep. Sadly, for some reason, we can't see the global high scores. So, if anybody has a score they are proud of, feel free to post it here. We are very curious to see how we stack up.

If you have never played color sheep, you need to do so ASAP. It's $.99 on Google Play, and free-99 on all of those less than reputable websites we all love so much.

So, to get us started

Sloth's Buddy - 3,000,000+
Sloth - 500K+


----------

